# Can you find this plant, please?



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't identifie it.
Thanks if you tell me it's latin name.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

=D Emerged Sunset Hygro Hygrophila polysperma v. sunset


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our "PlantFinder"... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=35


----------

